# Should there be additional restrictions for crossbows?



## Chris Glass (Aug 3, 2002)

Alright, legislation has peaked its head to reduce the disability percentage in Michigan from 80% to 60% for those who can obtain a permit for a crossbow.

Why even have restrictions for who can use a crossbow. I know I can take a animal a hell of a lot further and more accurately with my compound then my crossbow so what is the perceived advantage of a regular person using a crossbow compared to a compound?


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

:behindsof


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

Chris Glass said:


> Alright, legislation has peaked its head to reduce the disability percentage in Michigan from 80% to 60% for those who can obtain a permit for a crossbow.
> 
> Why even have restrictions for who can use a crossbow. I know I can take a animal a hell of a lot further and more accurately with my compound then my crossbow so what is the perceived advantage of a regular person using a crossbow compared to a compound?


Archers are always better.....


They did a study recently at Stanford University proving archers who beat their children, stole from the elderly, and parked in handicapped spots were still a full 37% better than crossbow hunters who attended church regularly, and a whopping 72% better than rifle hunters with advanced degrees who work with the peace corps.....the study found that just looking at a bow increased an average person's inherent goodness by nearly 7%, and shooting even 3 arrows a day made you 63% more likely to go to Heaven.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

If you can shoot a crossbow more accurately that your compund I recommend you stop complaining and start practicing! :angry7: :wink:



Chris Glass said:


> Why even have restrictions for who can use a crossbow. I know I can take a animal a hell of a lot further and more accurately with my compound then my crossbow so what is the perceived advantage of a regular person using a crossbow compared to a compound?


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

on a serious note, I've seen more than a few crossbows that are far less accurate as well. We (well, some of us) don't like to talk about that here. 








We also don't talk about why we shoot carbon arrows at just over 300 fps while wearing all the latest scent-lock when we're claiming to be all about "fair chase" and "going primitive".


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

Ill hang with ya...we are gonna be crucified for this.
Heres the way I understand things to be.Hunting is a passion of mine.I wont ever hunt with a crossbow,because I know I can be more accurate at longer ranges with my compound.
I dont get why having more guys in the woods could ever be a bad thing.The problem is to unify those guys in the woods to all support each other,Be it gun hunters,bowhunters or even crossbowhunters.the more we have on OUR side the better off we will be.That being said who am I to tell you what to hunt with?Who would you rather have in the woods a guy who knows his crossbow inside and out,practices with it religiously...or some rich guy who picks up the latest and greatest Mathews shoots it once or twice and headsof to the woods?
Its not the weapon its the hunter.I say let the responsible hunter choose what he brings in the woods with him.Keep the Government out of it.


----------



## markalbob (Aug 13, 2007)

I see this was apparently not bowhunting.......:embara:


----------



## Illustrator (Aug 9, 2007)

Mark, you slay me...

OK, I'll bite on this. I think there needs to be the restrictions in place. YOU personally may be a world-class archer (I read your profile, and supposedly you're a world record holder or some such?) But not everyone is, so the guys who don't put in the practice to hunt with a compound can usually be shooting accurately with a crossbow in a matter of an hour. They are easier to hunt with, after all, you pre-draw a crossbow, and it usually has a scope to aid in aiming. Less movement, long ranges, etc etc etc all lead to the crossbow being seen as an easier weapon to hunt with. 

It's not all about range, mind you. Pete Shepley killed a Muley at 106ish yards in 2006 with an XForce.

Crossbow hunters wanted a season to hunt in. They get the general firearm season. Personally, it's bad enough that the woods get overrun by hunters on Nov. 15th toting guns that they dusted off the day prior and haven't spent any time in the woods, are unprepared and are dangerous. (This doesn't mean I'm anti-gun hunting mind you, I kill deer every year with a shotgun or rifle). What am against is the unpreparedness. Now imagine the woods being potentially flooded with the same unprepared, and possibly dangerous hunters. No thanks.

As I said before, they wanted a season, they got the firearms season. That's good enough in my estimation. The archery season is a time-honored tradition in MI and should be kept the way it is. Furthermore, many counties also have a late doe season that crossbow hunters can participate in as well. There is opportunity.


----------



## Campo (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice to see this thread ended up where it belongs!


----------



## Chris Glass (Aug 3, 2002)

Alright so if I'm reading into this correctly so far the largest concern is that people are going to set a crossbow up and and get out into the woods without preperation. 

It doesn't seem to me that this argument holds any weight from a ethical standpoint becuase if you believe a average archer can be more accurate with a cross bow then it would be a more ethical kill which we could all agree is what we are seeking. 

Currently a doctor is a the person who determines whether you are 80% disabled. I know a lot of people who have crossbow permits who aren't 80% disabled and still regularly practice with their compounds. 

I would rather have a guy in the woods who could take a deer with a crossbow and use his license then some hack who wounds 10 deer with a compound to get the deer his license will allow.

So whats the real quarrel about, having more people in the woods? Currently the law states you have to be 80% disabled in some form or fashion, should we extend a greater deal of trust to those who are disabled to take game in a more humane manner?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Campo said:


> If you can shoot a crossbow more accurately that your compund I recommend you stop complaining and start practicing! :angry7: :wink:


Ouch! 
As most here know I'm pro xbow. There was a time I wasn't. My first one was purchased to show everyone how I was going to slay the deer with this easy to shoot highly advantageous weapon. That never happened. I never even came close. Why? It's still a 30 yard deer weapon and that close range is the determining factor not anything else. Stats here in VA after the second year showed a less than 1% difference in success rates. The hype and negative things over xbows are for other reasons, not a hunting advantage. 

I've been able to get my kids out with one, older guys I know are now looking forward to bow season, not gun season. And it generates some $$ for the state at a time when hunter participation is declining. Everyone without a personal agenda wins. After finishing year 3 here with one it's still much ado over nothing. There are bigger and more important issues to worry about than what some guy you'll never see is hunting with.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Here we go again *

*"OK, I'll bite on this. I think there needs to be the restrictions in place. YOU personally may be a world-class archer (I read your profile, and supposedly you're a world record holder or some such?) But not everyone is, so the guys who don't put in the practice to hunt with a compound can usually be shooting accurately with a crossbow in a matter of an hour. They are easier to hunt with, after all, you pre-draw a crossbow, and it usually has a scope to aid in aiming. Less movement, long ranges, etc etc etc all lead to the crossbow being seen as an easier weapon to hunt with." *

Ok, since you bit:

As an avid bowhunter and, since 1962, an NFAA field round and 3D competitive archer with traditional recurves and long bows and from time to time with compounds starting in 1971, I find the petty arguments for and against crossbows frustrating. When I was younger and shooting competitively on a state and regional basis, nobody could have convinced me to put my bows down to shoot crossbows. I now find myself 65 years old but very much still a bowhunter at heart and with the same love for archery that won't change until my last day on this earth. My life was abruptly changed the day my doctor told me I could not continue shooting and hunting with my 65 lb Bear recurve or even a lighter draw weight compound. Today I cannot draw even a 15 lb kids bow due to severe arthritis in my neck and right shoulder. I reluctantly sold all my compounds and only have 2 Bear recurves that I'm currently trying to sell. They have been replaced with crossbows of various manufacture and I've learned to enjoy them to the same degree as when I shot compounds. My Bowtech compounds with Easton ACC arrows are now replaced by Strykers, Phantoms, Pro sliders and Excals shooting Easton 2219's, Gold Tip Lazer II's and Easton Power Bolt arrows. I still continue ,making my own bowstrings, fletching my own arrows, experimenting with different arrow combinations and sights just as I did with compound bows and to some degree with traditonal recurves and long bows. My accuracy levels with my crossbows are comparable to my compounds in hunting conditions. In standing position, I could probably shoot my Bowtech compound with 80% let-off and a good back tension trigger more accurately than any of my crossbows. I do, however, think that a bowhunter shooting his traditional or compound equipment a few times ony a few days before bow season comes in would be at a disadvantage compared to doing the same thing with his crossbow. On the other hand, a compound shooter that shoots year round in 3D tournaments will give up nothing in accuracy by going to a crossbow. That's what I've found after shooting crossbows for 4 years now. My most accurate crossbows can group 3" at 70 yards on a calm day using a red dot reflex sight with no magnification which is what I shoot for hunting. I could do the same thing with my Bowtech compound shooting the same reflex red dot sight. 

OMHO, with the above in mind, the only bowhunters that have any reason to complain about their bowhunting season being "watered down" by other hunters should be the recurve and long bowshooters that are, in my mind, the only true and original bowhunters. They do not use triggers to shoot their bows, or lighted pins, are drop away rests, or stabilizers, or 80% let-off draw weights resulting in approximately 8 lbs draw weight at full draw. My point is that there is MUCH more difference in a typical compound bow from a recurve or long bow than there is between a compound bow and a crossbow. So why all the complaining from compound shooters? I think it has something to do with selfishness. I listened in on a comment made just 2 days ago by another older bowhunter that said he hated crossbows so much that if he became handicapped to the point he could not shoot his compound bow anymore he would actually hunt with his rifle illegally during bow season rather than a crossbow. That shows the idiocy we are up against in many cases.

I love anything that shoots an arrow. I love watching an arrow fly and will continue shooting them, even out of my crossbows, as long as I can. Even with the extra weight, extra noise at the shot and not being able to get a second shot if needed, I have to tolerate these shortcomings to watch that arrow fly. I only wish others could appreciate crossbows as I do. One day they will I'm sure.


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

I hardly see how those who haven't hunted with a crossbow, or at least spent a fair amount of time using one, can give an unbiased and factual assessment of them. :noidea:


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Oh yeah?*

"Hunting is a passion of mine.*I wont ever hunt with a crossbow,because I know I can be more accurate at longer ranges with my compound." *

I find it amazing that folks make statements as above I ask, what will you do if you develop an age related condition as many of us older bowhunters have such as arthritis??? Take up muzzle loading? Sit on the front porch or get yourself a crossbow and continue bowhunting?


----------



## Ohio Mossy Oak (Dec 17, 2006)

*pro xbow*

I am from ohio an as some of you may know.Ohio is pro crossbow.They have been legal in the entire archery season since 1976.Of the hunters taking part in ohio's archery season.55% hunt with vertical bows.That leaves the other 45% to be crossbow hunters.Not everyone has the time to be accurate with a vertical bow.Anything that gets more hunters in the woods is fine with me.We as hunters need to stick together an not fight amongst ourselves.That is only letting the anti-hunters win.


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Ohio Mossy Oak said:


> I am from ohio an as some of you may know.Ohio is pro crossbow.They have been legal in the entire archery season since 1976.Of the hunters taking part in ohio's archery season.55% hunt with vertical bows.That leaves the other 45% to be crossbow hunters.Not everyone has the time to be accurate with a vertical bow.Anything that gets more hunters in the woods is fine with me.We as hunters need to stick together an not fight amongst ourselves.That is only letting the anti-hunters win.


Look at Ohio's gun vs archery season lengths. Archery rules there. I would think the xbow has a lot to do with that.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*You are right, of course*

but there are heads out there that are so hard, logical reasoning bounces off like a ping pong ball. 

Most younger bow hunters and archers have no problems with crossbows. It's the old heads that think their recurves and long bows should be the only bows anyone should be able to shoot or hunt with. It's amazing to me how closed minded some of these so called "Professional bowhunters" are. I'm 65 years old , sucessfully hunted with long bows, recurves, compounds and now crossbows and I don't feel ay less of a bowhunter now than I did 44 years ago with my first $29.00 USAC recurve. It's OK with me if these elitist organizations' clones don't like crossbows. I personally don't care to mingle with them anyway. It only takes a few minutes around the few of them I know and I want to tape my head up with duct tape to keep it from exploding My point is that if state and localities want to now include crossbows, that have been around for 1000 years, as a legal weapon, just as they did back in 1971 when compound bows were invented, then so be it. You have the right to hunt with any legal weapon you want to but your organization of 3,000 snobs have NO right to dictate to me and hundreds of thousands of bowhunters across this country what we can and cannot hunt with just because YOU may or may not like it.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Illustrator said:


> Mark, you slay me...
> 
> OK, I'll bite on this. I think there needs to be the restrictions in place. YOU personally may be a world-class archer (I read your profile, and supposedly you're a world record holder or some such?) But not everyone is, so the guys who don't put in the practice to hunt with a compound can usually be shooting accurately with a crossbow in a matter of an hour. They are easier to hunt with, after all, you pre-draw a crossbow, and it usually has a scope to aid in aiming. Less movement, long ranges, etc etc etc all lead to the crossbow being seen as an easier weapon to hunt with.
> 
> ...


Excuse me.... but the archery season is not anywhere near as time honored as the crossbow is. Compounds today are no different than crossbows in function where the recurve crossbow is still as its been pretty much for 600 years. 

You talk about floods of hunters with crossbows... that hasn't happened, why? Because even where legal in archery seasons, this hasn't happened because people don't find the crossbow to have all the benefits that their detractors like to assign to them. 

You say that the crossbow should be in the gun season... REALLY! It's not a firearm, and to say that it is not a bow means you have cataracts. Whether the trigger is pulled on a compound or crossbow, the arrow is propelled by the exact same forces... identical forces actually.... so to insist it belongs elsewhere than in an archery season is un-necessarily divisive, ridiculous in scope... and further... crossbows muzzleloaders, centerfire, and compounds are not in competition when you are in the field, so to try and draw distinction between them is disingenuous and if you are going to draw distinctions, the only one that really matters is the distinction between compounds and crossbows together against a recurve. Anything else is hypocritical.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Chris Glass said:


> Alright, legislation has peaked its head to reduce the disability percentage in Michigan from 80% to 60% for those who can obtain a permit for a crossbow.
> 
> Why even have restrictions for who can use a crossbow. I know I can take a animal a hell of a lot further and more accurately with my compound then my crossbow so what is the perceived advantage of a regular person using a crossbow compared to a compound?


OK... NOT to take anything away from Markalbob.... AMEN!


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Chris Glass said:


> Alright so if I'm reading into this correctly so far the largest concern is that people are going to set a crossbow up and and get out into the woods without preperation.
> 
> It doesn't seem to me that this argument holds any weight from a ethical standpoint becuase if you *believe a average archer can be more accurate with a cross bow then it would be a more ethical kill which we could all agree is what we are seeking. *
> Currently a doctor is a the person who determines whether you are 80% disabled. I know a lot of people who have crossbow permits who aren't 80% disabled and still regularly practice with their compounds.
> ...


I am more accurate with a rifle than a crossbow or bow, should we then allow rifle hunters into the archery season? 

From my point of view, archery has its own season due to the difficulty in getting close enough to deer to shoot, and being close:

_*having to draw the bow back without spooking the deer*_

which you don't have to do with the crossbow. We haven't even got to the point about accuracy and shot placement. You have to do all this movement withing spitting distance of a deer just to even have a chance. Same with the full draw holding bars that are available are not and shouldn't be legal during an archery season. If somebody want's to legalize unlimited crossbow usage, they might as well legalize unlimited rifle usage and scrap the archery season all together, and just allow any weapon for the entire, now longer, rifle season. 

Now, if there was a rule that you couldn't cock and load your crossbow until a deer was withing shooting range, then I would go for crossbows during archery season (except for disability). But you know that would be a farce.

and

ibtl and ibtb


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

ArcherM3.... give me break will you...

A crossbow IS ARCHERY. Getting close is no different whether crossbow or Compound. Once the trigger is pulled ... whether Compound or Crossbow, the dynamics are identical, limbs, string and arrow. There is movement in aiming regardless of crossbow or compound. That you have to draw the bow is not the issue, the recurve shooter or longbow shooter like myself and many others here have to not only draw, we have to hold a perceived increasing weight... which compound shooters don't have to do. Now if you want to take compounds out of archery season then I might go along with you and take the crossbow out as well and put in the same season as the compound.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> ArcherM3.... give me break will you...
> 
> A crossbow IS ARCHERY. Getting close is no different whether crossbow or Compound. Once the trigger is pulled ... whether Compound or Crossbow, the dynamics are identical, limbs, string and arrow. There is movement in aiming regardless of crossbow or compound. That you have to draw the bow is not the issue, the recurve shooter or longbow shooter like myself and many others here have to not only draw, we have to hold a perceived increasing weight... which compound shooters don't have to do. Now if you want to take compounds out of archery season then I might go along with you and take the crossbow out as well and put in the same season as the compound.
> 
> Aloha...  :beer:


I would probably go for that before I back a crossbow in archery season.

But the dynamics are not the same. Not unless you cut the crossbow stock in 3 places and fitted joints of a couple ball bearings, rope, and sealed in ballistic gelatin. But thats getting into the accuracy and shot placement part. 

Crossbow shooter can have NO movement from acquistion of an incoming deer through shot execution. Just like a rifle. Compound or recurve, you are still going to have to draw the bow within five minutes of the shot. And not a lot of hunters can hold a compound for five minutes and still execute a clean shot. Sope.....not the same. Put the crossbows with the muzzy's and the shotguns.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

Chris Glass said:


> Alright, legislation has peaked its head to reduce the disability percentage in Michigan from 80% to 60% for those who can obtain a permit for a crossbow.
> 
> Why even have restrictions for who can use a crossbow. *I know I can take a animal a hell of a lot further and more accurately with my compound then my crossbow *so what is the perceived advantage of a regular person using a crossbow compared to a compound?


Which is not true for 99.99999999999999999999999% of the population.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

archerm3 said:


> I would probably go for that before I back a crossbow in archery season.
> 
> But the dynamics are not the same. Not unless you cut the crossbow stock in 3 places and fitted joints of a couple ball bearings, rope, and sealed in ballistic gelatin. But thats getting into the accuracy and shot placement part.
> 
> Crossbow shooter can have NO movement from acquistion of an incoming deer through shot execution. Just like a rifle. Compound or recurve, you are still going to have to draw the bow within five minutes of the shot. And not a lot of hunters can hold a compound for five minutes and still execute a clean shot. Sope.....not the same. Put the crossbows with the muzzy's and the shotguns.


Hi Archerm3.... I realize that there is a bias against crossbows, but it is really undeserved. Every piece of equipment has its drawbacks. People can hold a compound bow for quite some time, and hunting in ground blinds or tree stands allows archers plenty of time to draw and shoot without being seen. If you are starlking, like I hunt, it makes no difference, there is going to be movement, and in those cases where the first shot missed and you get a second shot because the animal has no idea where or what the heck was going on... a crossbow is useless.

Crossbows are heavy and a burden to carry, recurves are not and even less so my longbow. But they are all bows. All are powered by a string snapped forward by limbs returning to rest and all cast an arrow fletched and tipped with a broadhead. There is nothing different in the dynamics here at all. A compound bow is released many times if not most, by trigger. I've watched people hold a compound at full draw for many minutes at a time when absolute accuracy at distance was the goal, so this "I've got to draw disadvantage doesn't really hold a lot of water".

Compound bow shooters that don't want crossbows in the archery season should be totally ashamed of themselves thinking that they are shooting archery equipment and crossbow isn't. Compound bow shooters should be more than ashamed to consider themselves as handicapped as their bretheren shooting recurves and longbows, and I haven't heard a single one of them complain yet. But it makes compound shooters seem like they want all their magnificent advantages all to themselves. You're making the wrong comparison actually, it should be against the longbow, not the crossbow and in my opinion, a longbow shooter, if you accept the compound, you must also accept the crossbow, anything else is pure hypocrisy.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

I have used both weapons and I prefer my compound bow over the crossbow. To show that I don't use cheap equipments, I have an HCA Stilletto and an Excalibur Exo Max. The reason is I don't like the loud one shot limitation offerred by the crossbow. Yes, crossbows are handicaps for abled body hunters.

It did take me a little longer to shoot accurately with my first compound bow than my crossbow. The reason was not due to a lack of ability to shoot the compound bow accurately, but due to an untuned bow. I did not purchase my first compound bow from a pro-shop so I was left to figure everything out by myself. It took a while to learn how to tune my compound bow.

With that said, it took my 13 year old nephew 2 shots to be on target, with my fully tuned compound bow. Heck, he shot better than I could within 5 minutes of practicing. 

In terms of being busted by deer, I have been busted while rifle hunting and a rifle is a whole lot more compact than any crossbow will ever be. So, the myth about crossbow hunters not being busted by deer due to lack of movement is just a plain MYTH.

What it really comes down to is some compound bow hunters' greed. They just do not want to share the woods.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I couldn't agree with you more....  

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

rattus58 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more....
> 
> Aloha...  :beer:



X2!!!!!

Steve


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

archerm3 said:


> I would probably go for that before I back a crossbow in archery season.
> 
> But the dynamics are not the same. Not unless you cut the crossbow stock in 3 places and fitted joints of a couple ball bearings, rope, and sealed in ballistic gelatin. But thats getting into the accuracy and shot placement part.
> 
> Crossbow shooter can have NO movement from acquistion of an incoming deer through shot execution. Just like a rifle. Compound or recurve, you are still going to have to draw the bow within five minutes of the shot. And not a lot of hunters can hold a compound for five minutes and still execute a clean shot. Sope.....not the same. Put the crossbows with the muzzy's and the shotguns.


How many days have you actually hunted with an xbow and how many deer have you taken to base these opinions on? Or are you like many others and were born knowing all about xbows?

I sure wish those that make all these claim about xbows would tell their of their experience and xbow use. Back in my anti-xbow days I too thought I was going to prove the pro guys wrong the first year I used one. Didn't even come close. Hmmmmm....... wonder if that's why every place that keeps stats on xbows keeps coming up with the fact that their success rates are identical to compounds.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Bird *

You are right. I just love it when people start comparing crossbows to compound bows as a reasons for being against them."You don't have to draw the bow when the deer is coming and you don't have to hold it at full draw like you do with a compound" BS Of course they are different from compounds just as compounds are a world different than long bows and recurves So????? Using that mentality one quickly sees that the traditional archer/bowhunter is the only one that logically should have a complaint about other methods of bowhunting but NO!!!!! Compound shooters with fiber optic, battery backup lit pins, levels, drop away rests, stabilizers, bubble levels, mechanical triggers and peep sights have the nerve to compare their gadget laden equipment with crossbows.:icon_1_lol: and come away with the idea that somehow crossbows are the easy way out for 
"99.999999999999999999 %" of bowhunters. I've bowhunted with it all for years and I want to tape my head up to keep it from exploding when I read the idiotic comments about why crossbows are an advantage and should be kept out of "THEIR" archery season. Virginia got one thing right in allowing crossbows to be used by anyone that chooses to do so. Now all it needs to do is get the "dog" thing right.


----------



## targethogs (Mar 16, 2008)

Moonkryket said:


> You are right. I just love it when people start comparing crossbows to compound bows as a reasons for being against them."You don't have to draw the bow when the deer is coming and you don't have to hold it at full draw like you do with a compound" BS Of course they are different from compounds just as compounds are a world different than long bows and recurves So????? Using that mentality one quickly sees that the traditional archer/bowhunter is the only one that logically should have a complaint about other methods of bowhunting but NO!!!!! Compound shooters with fiber optic, battery backup lit pins, levels, drop away rests, stabilizers, bubble levels, mechanical triggers and peep sights have the nerve to compare their gadget laden equipment with crossbows.:icon_1_lol: and come away with the idea that somehow crossbows are the easy way out for
> "99.999999999999999999 %" of bowhunters. I've bowhunted with it all for years and I want to tape my head up to keep it from exploding when I read the idiotic comments about why crossbows are an advantage and should be kept out of "THEIR" archery season. Virginia got one thing right in allowing crossbows to be used by anyone that chooses to do so. Now all it needs to do is get the "dog" thing right.


X2


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

I've hunted with both, sold my xbow. The only change I would like to see is a separate season, maybe the last two weeks of archery. 

Heck if they had a season just for recurves or long bows I would learn how to shoot one.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Rick*

Why?


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Personally, I feel Crossbows are too convenient for the hunter. They still require much practice as compound bows but I feel that some owners of Crossbows sight them in then forget about them until the day of the hunt then go out and take risky shots. This I feel is due to over confidence that Crossbows are like rifles and they have extended range and that they are more accurate than Compound and Traditional bows therefore do not have to practice as much. I think Crossbows have a place in hunting but not sure how they should be regulated. ...I guess it boils down to Hunting Ethics. The hunter should reflect on what is right and wrong regarding taking that shot. Is a shot that will be a clean, quick and humane kill or harvest. 

I will say I feel that all states should allow Crossbows for people that have a physical handicap.

Note: I once owned and hunted with a Crossbow when I was younger and hunted alone and on the ground. I harvested one deer then sold it and continued to hunt with Compound and/or a Recurve.

Cheers!


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> They still require much practice as compound bows but I feel that some owners of Crossbows sight them in then forget about them until the day of the hunt then go out and take risky shots.


You just described at least 1/3 of the compound hunters I know/see every year.
Should you need a disability to shoot a compound as well?

Steve


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Tecumseh go to your local pro shop the week before season and watch what people bring in to get tuned up because "I'm going hunting tomorrow". I've seen a ton of compound users bring in hideous setups a day to a week before the opener. I don't think it's a xbow only issue.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Yeah*

Just listen to the "I stuck 3 deer and but did not get one" tales told by compound bow hunters that do exactly what he's trying to put on crossbow hunters and he's dead wrong. The percentage of slob hunters and minimum effort hunters will always be around no matter whether they hunt with a shotgun, rifle, compound or crossbow. The one segment of bowhunting that tends to not attract as many minimum effort hunters is the long bow/recurve group. These guys tend to be avid traditional shooters and hunters and, out of necessity to be succsessful, they tend to proctice and shoot much more than a compound bow hunter, for example. 

The argument that crossbows attract only minimum effort hunters is BS.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

I would agree that crossbows don't add only less skilled hunters, but it does add hunters that would never make the effort to learn how to shoot a compound. I'm just speaking of VA, no disability requirement.


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

Moonkryket said:


> Why?


What part? The separate season, in MD crossbow are legal. 2 weeks in early archery(weeks 3&4?) and the last 2 weeks of deer season. Seems to work well.

I would like learn to shoot a recurve, if there was a season just for it I could force myself to make time to learn. VA needs to open bow season a few weeks earlier anyway.


----------



## SteveB (Dec 18, 2003)

> I would agree that crossbows don't add only less skilled hunters,


Less skilled then who?
The guy buying the compound the night before at Walmart asking if its sighted in?

Steve


----------



## rick64 (Feb 27, 2006)

SteveB said:


> Less skilled then who?
> The guy buying the compound the night before at Walmart asking if its sighted in?
> 
> Steve


My bad, meant to say
"I would agree that crossbows don't add less skilled hunters,"


----------

